

★★★★★[dot]com - getdavidhiggins
http://★★★★★.com/

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
>this IP has been banned

huh. What was this site meant to be? All I'm getting is a blank page ban
message.

------
justintocci
super cool, how does this work?

~~~
getdavidhiggins
It's a non-ascii / International domain-name. Most browsers default to the
punycode notation.

Our wonderful @Mathias made a great tool here which handles these domains:

[http://mothereff.in/punycode](http://mothereff.in/punycode)

